# Sacramento @ Los Angeles Game Thread (11/26)



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*@* 

*Sacramento Kings (7-4) @ Los Angeles Lakers (7-5)
Staples Center, Friday November 26th, 2004
7:30pm PT, ESPN, News10 *

*Probable Starters*





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Doug Christie/Mike Bibby 





































Chris Mihm/Lamar Odom/Caron Butler/Kobe Bryant/Chucky Atkins 


LAKERS BOARD GAME THREAD...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Kings 103*
Lakers 94


Peja 27pts 7rbs

Kobe 31pts 9rbs


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

kings 104
lakers 92

peja 24pts (9-17)
cwebb 21pts 11 rebs 6 asts
bibby 17pts 8 dimes


kobe 37pts i predict he will try to do to much on his own vs kings 
odom 15pts 8 rebs


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

If The lakers play solid this will be a close one. La will have to ply smart and slow the tempo down at points and look inside. Let lamar create a mismatch if Rudy was smart and put him at 3. Game could go either way.


Lakers win in OT


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I am really eager to see how they will do away from Arco :yes:

Kings 103
Lakers 94


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA.com Preview 



> LOS ANGELES (Ticker) -- Vlade Divac plays his first game against his former team Friday when the Los Angeles Lakers host the red-hot Sacramento Kings at Staples Center.
> 
> *The two Pacific Division foes have formed one of the best rivalries in the NBA.* Sacramento has won four of the last six and took the season series last season for the first time since the 1998-99 campaign.



Sacbee: Now Adelman says Divac's tactics are illegal 

Sacbee: Vlade is playing but not as a King


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The Lakers should win this game comfortably. Vlade's back for them, and the Kings aren't very good at all away from Arco. 








103








94









28 Points(7-18 FG, 13-14 FT) 6 Rebounds, 7 Assists








19 Points(8-19 FG) 11 Rebounds, 6 Assists


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

they did beat phx on the road:uhoh:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Prediction:

Kings 104
Lakers 96

Peja: 26 pts
Bibby: 21 pts, 6 dimes
Webber: 16 pts, 11 Reb, 5 dimes


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Man, am i ever happy with Peja's improvement in his man to man Defense. Played a great series against Butler just a minute ago.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

I was trying to watch the game on ESPN and the channel went totally dead :| Did this happen to anyone else?

Only bit I saw after the Pistons/Heat was Webber do some real nice ball handling, make a nice move, then miss it, may have been fouled  

Anyways, I predict you guys to blow LA out.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Kings 51
Lakers 48

Webber: 10 pts, 9 Reb, 4 dimes
Peja: 9 pts
Jackson: 9 pts

Peja seriously needs to learn how to shoot off the dribble, while running close to full speed. Once teams defend him off the pass and they get around screens Peja is completely ineffective.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

the refs are really giving the lakers the uperhand down the strectch


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

WHAT A ****ING GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

wow great game by kings to win on the road :yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

7 in a row baby!


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Peja with a bad game though.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Yeaaaa, we won.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Peja with a bad game though.


yah bad game but his free throws down the stretch where clutch


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice game ya'll :boxing:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Nice game ya'll :boxing:


:greatjob: :cheers:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA.com BOXSCORE 

*Kings 109*-106 Lakers

*CWebb 22pts 16rbs 7assts*

Bryant 40pts 7rbs 8assts


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> 
> 
> yah bad game but his free throws down the stretch where clutch


If it wasn't for that we wouldn't be celebrating right now. :yes:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Good Job Kings.
:clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Weasel</b>!
> Good Job Kings.
> :clap:


And good job to you guys also.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> And good job to you guys also.


Thank you.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Im going to have to disagree with you on the player of the game... Webber was CLEARLY the best player for the Kings...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Im going to have to disagree with you on the player of the game... Webber was CLEARLY the best player for the Kings...


I'll go ahead and change it... 

but I thought the last 4 freethrows made the difference on the game. :whoknows:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

i would say cwebb played better overall but peja did have some important plays like the steal at the end and the freethrow but ill deduct points becaues he missed 8 3's and 4 of them where open i couldnt belive it but both of them deserve cerdit

worst king today i thought was bobby jackson


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

It's nice to finally win a game where the other team gave it away, and we didn't necessarily play that great to win the game.

And deep down, don't you guys get the feeling Vlade was pulling for the Kings to win all the way?

He's a king at heart, im surprised he didn't score on his own hoop.:laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Today's SacBee Articles:*

Seven wins and counting: Peja is perfect from the free-throw line to keep the Kings' streak alive 

Kings notes: Atmosphere is loose leading up to game


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*NBA.com Stuff*

The Inside Dish @ LA Lakers  

Postgame Quotes-at LA Lakers


----------

